# Free Frogs...



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

I was offered some free frogs if I was willing to go get them and take the tanks. Well i picked them up and it was a good thing and a bad thing. There was one dead frog in one tank (azureus). and all three tanks reaked very bad. the water in the bottom of the tanks has never been changed, the mother said they just misted them rgularly and when the water got above the substrate to where the frogs were walking in it they would use a turkey baster to take alittle out. My question is, should i scrap the tanks and the plants?? should i drain the bad water out and rinse everything off and rinse and drain again a few times to clean it out better?


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, cant wait anymore. Goona take the rest of the frogs out of the enclosures, flush everything out with clean water a few times and see what happens.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd scrape the tanks and plants and get'em a new home. 
Take the savings and put together a new krib for em.

EricG.NH


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

well, i guess i cant flush the whole tanks now as i found eggs and two tads. gonna try to stick a siphon hose in and start siphoning the bad water out and do heavy misting to rinse everything to the bottom.
Will i shock/hurt the tads by pulling them out of this water and putting them in some clean blackwater tad setups??


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Most tads are actually pretty hardy once they start to eat.
If you want to play it safe, just put them in a container with some of the nasty water they are in then just add a little "nice" water a little bit here and there to acclimate them.
If they look like they are doing well in the "nasty" water, you could just scoop them, and a good portion of water, leave them in it, and just top off the water now and then.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Wow, free breeding pair?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

Dancing frogs said:


> Most tads are actually pretty hardy once they start to eat.
> If you want to play it safe, just put them in a container with some of the nasty water they are in then just add a little "nice" water a little bit here and there to acclimate them.
> If they look like they are doing well in the "nasty" water, you could just scoop them, and a good portion of water, leave them in it, and just top off the water now and then.


that sounds good to me.

what if i dont find all of them. Should i leave the frogs in the enclosures for now till i am sure there are no more eggs or taapoles in there?? my fear is there are eggs i cant see and the daddy wont be in there to transport them to water.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

If you just take things out very carefully, one by one, and look them over, you shouldn't miss much.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2006)

Dancing frogs said:


> Wow, free breeding pair?!


wasnt a free breeding pair, there are 4 in there and i dont know what the ratio is. one is considerably smaller then the other three but that doesnt say much. the largest of them looks like it actually has "boobs" when it faces towards you, two very pronounced buldges or sacs or what have you., and is wider then all the rest.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Why would ANYBODY treat such wonderful animals like this?


----------

